

Couple Pays $155,000 To Clone Dog In Korea - Pup Now Delivered - keltecp11
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/01/28/parker.fl.cloned.puppy.wpbf

======
jm4
This links directly to a video. Can you put [video] or something in the
headline next time?

